# Grilling ABT's



## planeguy

I am going to a football game next weekend and we do some heavy tailgaiting when we go. I am not able to fit the smoker in the truck due to 2 extra guys coming this time.

Question - Has anyone every grilled ABT's instead of smoking them? I know I can smoke them in advance and just re-heat them on the grill.

Any opinions out there? 

Thx, Russ


----------



## jirodriguez

Grill should work just fine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 just remember they will be done a lot faster.


----------



## ellymae

I would smoke them ahead of time and reheat on the grill. I have done it plenty of times ang it works just fine. Just pull them from the smoker when the bacon is just shy of how you like it - and then finish it up on the grill.


----------



## pignit

I use to grill them before I started smokin them. Just put them off to one side and grill them indirectly so they cook as long as you can let them. You can also put some wood chips in some foil and set them close enough to the fire so you get some smoke goin. It works.


----------



## olewarthog

What Piginit said.  Grill them indirect & they are great!  I have even done them on a gasser when I didn't have room enough in the smoker.


----------



## planeguy

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mballi3011

I'm with Pignit to again just grill them indirect heat and it should be fine. Can the two extra guys carry the smoker because I think that should be their new job.


----------



## richoso1

What he said.


----------



## blue

I used to indirect grill mine as well.  In my opinon, ABTs are never as good reheated as they are fresh off the smoker (or grill).


----------



## hilbillyinca

I often feel a little lazy and just want to knock out some ABT's without firing up the smoker for solely that purpose. At these times, I fire up the old gas grill, and cook them indirectly until the bacon as done.

Cooking over direct heat, in my experience, burns the japs before the bacon gets cooked.


----------



## mph

My brother had a crew over last weekend and put some ABTs on the grill. He put the peppers on a piece of foil over indirect heat. The bottoms burned bad. 
   He put the second batch on the grill with no foil and indirect heat, turned often and had success. He said he thought the ABTs on the smoker were much better.

Mark


----------



## dilley340

I cook 'em indirect most of the time.


----------

